# Foamy spit up?



## milliegirl (Apr 3, 2006)

My DD is 7 weeks old and I am nursing exclusively. She has been very gassy/fussy (spitting up, lots of flatulence) recently. Last night and this AM her spit up was thick, mucousy and foamy. Any thoughts?

Am wondering if it may be a dairy allergy? I had milk yesterday and have been eating a lot of dairy over the holidays.

Thanks for any feedback.

Lynn


----------

